
Ask HN: How do you manage your work notebook? - calpas
How do you handle your work notebook? How do you store things? All locally or in the cloud (so the device can be quickly replaced). How do you stand to private data on the computer (LastPass Addon for example, or other private files on the computer). Would like to know your opinion or advice.
======
sabarasaba
[https://github.com/vimwiki/vimwiki](https://github.com/vimwiki/vimwiki) and
notes are synced to my own private nextcloud server.

------
dmannorreys
I use OneNote, and I think it's great. Lots of categories, nested categories
and I love the ability to write wherever in the board you'd like

